# Secondary weapons for pigs same as your CPL carry?



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I read the discovery channel thread and follow the show. I am kind of curious if people carry secondary weapons when they hunt pigs. I always imagined so. I know I would. 

Question is, if you guys do, do you carry the same pistol as you would use for your CPL carry? For me if it would be a 9mm XDM, not sure that it's the gun of choice for a primary, but how about a secondary.

My thought is that if I am in a situation hypothetically, I would want a semi-auto or at least double action revolver. 

Thoughts?


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

In North Texas this morning I had 2 pigs in the trap I gave them to a friend he brought out his 45 auto loaded with hollow points.He shot the sow almost between the eyes it went crazy jumping around and bleeding all over everything.Then he shot it in the neck and pretty soon it died.On the edge of the trap we found the hollow point flattened out ,it apparently only went in a short distance lodged and then fell out.That 100 pound hog had a hard head.I don't carry a pistol when hog hunting as they tend to pull my pants off when walking and I don't have a lot of faith in them to stop a hog,I do carry a rifle most of the time in the field as I might be fearless but I'm not stupid.My goal is to shoot at least 1 hog a week,I don't care whether or not trapped ,stalked or shot out of a stand.I don't have any requirements for making sure all are eaten or just left lay.The buzzards got to eat also.We have so many hogs I won't make a dent in the population.Chuck


----------

